
Founder Liquidity - peter123
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/09/founder-liquidity.html
======
apu
Apparently PG agreed, 4 years ago:

<http://www.paulgraham.com/vcsqueeze.html>

It's nice to see some VCs adopting this stance -- I think it will indeed
benefit all involved.

------
pclark
whilst hard to debate till you're in the situation, I really agree with Ron
Conway:

> all money in a start-up should remain in the company

You make your money when you exit, and not before.

------
bdwalter
I couldn't agree more.

